# Where best to freeze embryos in London / further afield?



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Dear all,
I do hope you are all well. Sorry but I am after more information from you all. I have now been single for 6 months and doing this "dating and mating" thing with various degrees of success but, essentially, nothing so far. So I have more or less concluded that in 2013 I will go for it and freeze embryos with DS as well as (perhaps) more eggs depending on what the recommendation is. Financially it is scary but I have been so lucky. Totally out of the blue my 89 year old grandmother piped up at a lunch between just the two of us..  "I read in the Telegraph that women over 35 should freeze their eggs..."... cue my spilling the beans although I didn't mention the egg share. She also said "and maybe you just don't need a husband" .... jeeze Louise! She is fairly wealthy and although I never would otherwise have plucked up the courage to ask her, she has off her own back volunteered to fund me... wow... just amazing as that was a major concern. I went to an open evening at LWC which was amazing (great sales pitch) in December followed by a consultation but, well, I am not so sure about them. They have this great 3 cycle package which keeps a few costs down but I am not sure how comfortable I felt about LWC. I think I need 3 cycles really - a mix of egg freeze and embryo freeze to cover all bases. The problem is I have had such a great experience at the Lister I really don't want to move on from them, but they are certainly more expensive. I also felt nervous about egg collection not being completely put to sleep as I have been the last 2 times at the Lister. I obviously want to get the best treatment at the most affordable price and am more than happy to travel abroad for it... but where? What would you do? In the meantime I have a follow up appointment at the Lister on 25th Jan so will have my AMH re-tested there (just dreading it) and will find out from my wonderful Dr what his view now is / recommendations. I wish, wish, wish I was ready to go it alone but the simple fact is that I am just not - I can't let go of the dream just yet and it scares me half to death. I know you have all been here and I will make firm decisions next year but I just want to give the partner search a bit more time and preserve my fertility as far as possible. Sorry for the ramble but I would appreciate any advice


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Natclare - have PM'd you.

Rose xx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Know nothing about this but yay for your Aunt xxx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Errr I mean Grandmother x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

also sending PM


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah, bless your Grandmother!!! 


Hope that the pm's are useful    Let us know what you do   


bingbong x


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck Natclare!

What a lovely thing for your grandmother to do   She sounds fabulous!

As BB said, please keep us posted  

Ambergem xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

a great grandmother all round I hope!!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Natclare - I'd stick with the Lister, they take egg sharers up to 36 years old and unlike LWC you can use a known donor and won't have to pay for initial consultation.
Good Luck!x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Natclare, no advice re clinics but I just wanted to say I think you're making a wise decision freezing embryos. And what a great Grandmother you have!


EL x


----------

